# embryo transfer



## Robiloo (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got mine tomorrow.. my babies are going back in

How long does it take, what does it involve? Will it hurt? do i need someone with me?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Robiloo said:


> I've got mine tomorrow.. my babies are going back in
> 
> How long does it take, what does it involve? Will it hurt? do i need someone with me?


Hello Robiloo,

Some of the FF ladies can probably also reassure you but it is very similar to a smear test - so the Dr will get you to take off your bottom half or may ask you to put on a gown and will get you to lay back and will use a speculum. The speculum is usually the uncomfortable part but it should not hurt and then often you wont feel the cathether with the embryos going in. As soon as it is done you will be able to get up, move around, go to the toilet etc.

Some clinics can show you the embryos on the screen or give you a picture or show you where they have gone back on the ultrasound scan so it can be really interesting.

You wont usually be given any anaesthetic so it is nothing like the egg collection so you dont need anyone to go with you. It is quite nice to have the support but about a third of women come on their own to embryo transfer.

Most clinics will allow around 15 to 20 minutes but this includes chatting to you about the embryos, getting ready etc so the actual transfer can take as little as a few minutes. Occasionally it is a difficult transfer but the Dr should keep you informed of everything.

Best wishes


----------



## Robiloo (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks so so much

I'm so excited


----------

